# 1987 Case 580K



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a 1987 580K and the fuel tank was cracked and loosing fuel when I filled it too much.Lately I picked up a huge rock with the loader and the fuel tank dripped until I got app. 2" left in the tank. Now I have to find an external fuel tank to install on my Case but I cannot find any in my area. Do someone has one or know where the is a good used one.
Thanks,
J-P


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried kijiji? 
https://www.kijiji.ca/b-heavy-equipment-parts-accessories/ontario/580-case-backhoe/k0c342l9004
or Fawcett in St. Mary's http://www.fawcett.cc/ They have a 580 coming in soon, maybe they can help you out.


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Have you tried kijiji?
> https://www.kijiji.ca/b-heavy-equipment-parts-accessories/ontario/580-case-backhoe/k0c342l9004
> or Fawcett in St. Mary's http://www.fawcett.cc/ They have a 580 coming in soon, maybe they can help you out.


Thank you Pogobill, I will contact the sellers A.S.A.P.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

That fuel tank is a main part of frame structure. That means your frame is flexing. Putting a side tank on it wont help, and could make the crack bigger. I used to work for a Case dealer and to fix the problem we have had to remove the engine and power shuttle. Have it steam cleaned, then ground out and welded by some one that knows what they are doing. A cheap chicken scratch weld will only leak again.


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you for the advise but I have this tractor for the odd chord on my property and I am not ready to spend that much money on it.
Thanks,
J-P


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

then sell it and get one that has no leaks, because you are not going to be happy when that frame cracks the rest of the way


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you Willy.


----------

